# Southie man killed over PlayStation, friends say



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

By *O'Ryan Johnson*
Monday, November 13, 2006 - Updated: 02:46 AM EST

*A* 27-year-old South Boston native was gunned down in a parking lot at the West Broadway Housing Development yesterday in what friends said was a fight over a stolen Sony PlayStation. 
 "I was up at 7 in the morning because I couldn't sleep thinking about it," said a 26-year-old woman, who said she went to high school with the victim and saw the shooting through a window inside her home. "To get killed over something as stupid as a PlayStation." 
Police yesterday arrested suspects Tyrone Dubose, 23, for the murder, and Emmanuel Cruz, 19, for accessory to murder. The two Boston men are expected to be arraigned today in South Boston District Court.

 The victim, who friends and family identified only as "Will," was in a parking lot near 32 West 7th St. about 3:10 a.m. yesterday when a group of about six men approached him, and a fight broke out over a stolen PlayStation, said two friends, who declined to give their names.


"The guy behind the guy Will was fighting with had a gun. I said to my baby's father, 'I think Will's about to get shot,' " said the victim's friend. "Then they moved out of view and all of a sudden I heard about eight shots."

She said she called police while others in the parking lot ran to get Will's mother, who lives just steps from where her son fell. The two friends said Will was shot several times, the fatal shots piercing his lungs and kidneys. He died at Boston Medical Center.

Police would not comment on the motive for the shooting; however, the victim's friends said the men who approached Will last night were on a warpath to get the PlayStation back.

"Will didn't steal it," one friend said. "He either knew something about it, or knew who stole it."

Friends said Will had moved to Florida some time ago, and has a 4-year-old daughter who lives there. He returned to Boston earlier this summer to fight a court case, said friends, who did not know what it was about.

Roughly three hours before the shooting, the victim was at Sasha Fernandez's home, where he walked in with a tattered copy of the Sherlock Holmes murder mystery "The Hound of the Baskervilles" by Sir Arthur Conan Doyle.

"He never read a book," Fernandez said. "It surprised us. I asked him why he was reading and he was like, 'It's like a soap opera to me.' "

Yesterday the book was added to Will's shrine that friends created out of his favorite chair, several stuffed animals, notes, prayer cards and candles.










Sasha Fernandez, left, hugs Tiffany Horne near a memorial for 'Will,' who was fatally shot early yesterday morning at the West Broadway Housing Development in South Boston. (Staff photo by Lisa Hornak)


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2006)

Jesus H..........


----------

